# maumee fishing



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

i guess this will end all the fishing on the maumee for walleyes ? i don't know and haven't heard anything about closing the fishing there .


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Stay six feet apart.


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

There is no way that I would go to the Maumee, or Sandusky in Fremont. Been to those far too many times. Started going in the 60's,and early 80's. About mid 80's and on it was like the cops waiting outside of the bar. It's only a matter time before you get a DUI. In Fremont, if you don't have access to $$$,they would hold you until money was in their pocket. My cousin was put in hand cuffs, until his dad sent money. Five hours. A week prior we were checked by a warden who only had one thing on his mind, and told us,so. Exact words "If I find an incriminating (throw,the fish on gray rubble)mark anywhere on these fish, that's $250.per fish ". And ran his thumb nail down the sides of the fish. That is when I reached out and distracted him, to call a few guy's over to witness what he was trying to do. He got very upset. Dropped the stringers and walked off. Same guy busted my cousin. Told him "I remember you and your stupid hat". Last I went up to Maumee, I almost stepped on two Wardens buried in the tall weeds. I got a nasty look on that one. Be safe.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

James A.Freda said:


> There is no way that I would go to the Maumee, or Sandusky in Fremont. Been to those far too many times. Started going in the 60's,and early 80's. About mid 80's and on it was like the cops waiting outside of the bar. It's only a matter time before you get a DUI. In Fremont, if you don't have access to $$$,they would hold you until money was in their pocket. My cousin was put in hand cuffs, until his dad sent money. Five hours. A week prior we were checked by a warden who only had one thing on his mind, and told us,so. Exact words "If I find an incriminating (throw,the fish on gray rubble)mark anywhere on these fish, that's $250.per fish ". And ran his thumb nail down the sides of the fish. That is when I reached out and distracted him, to call a few guy's over to witness what he was trying to do. He got very upset. Dropped the stringers and walked off. Same guy busted my cousin. Told him "I remember you and your stupid hat". Last I went up to Maumee, I almost stepped on two Wardens buried in the tall weeds. I got a nasty look on that one. Be safe.


I've never been bothered by the Ohio DNR. Never even seen them out there in 10-15 trips to bluegrass island since last spring.

Had to post this pic here too. Seemed appropriate.









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

I love this. The Warden's hide very well, and record every thing. He showed us where he was hiding with his spotting scope. They actually profile people, mostly according to the way they dress and, will even have a plain clothes guy follow people to their car. They know who to target. I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but these guys are serious. I know about this from my day's of waterfowl hunting, and being accosted by gunpoint, over a duck! Turned out that these three, make that four,three older guys and one young man had been doing this for the past years all around lake Erie, Killbuck Marsh. I was a witness for another friend of mine. There were at least nine agents in Ohio, and over a dozen in Michigan. Made area headlines. 23 people involved with a massive ring, including selling a dead Eagle, among many other things. Possibly a total of 75 people, later on including a few law enforcement officers, taxidermists, and on. These officers had a LOT of bragging rights. I don't like some one pointing a gun at me, over a green head,let alone three guns. I was afraid to go back to a great hunting area. But the thing that got me, was my friend, Dick. He has one good arm, the left. He was born with a defect, his right arm is much smaller and the bone structure stops just under the shoulder. Yet, he can out shoot just about any one. Loads his boat from the back of a small pickup. Pushing himself and his load with that one arm. One of greatest guys I've ever met. People avoid him,you can guess why. I offered to help him several times, and one particular day, he accepted. We had become good friends, until he passed away. He was a victim of these guys, not once, but twice. I found out by another friend. Said, Dick wasn't hunting on Sunday. Asked why. And then he told me what he believed happened. The rest is what became a major investigation. Sorry for the long rant. It bothers me to this day.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

https://www.maumeetackle.net/latest-report/

.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

I was down there once so far this year. Fished Orleans Park. Parking lot was almost empty and we had 20 - 30 feet between people.

I didn't do last year. They raised the price of an annual non-resident license and now have that Lake Erie extra fee. And they won't give non-residents a senior discount!

.


----------

